# shark fishing



## MajorRed (May 23, 2010)

Ive been going to fort pickens and bob sikes, and hanging into some "ok" sharks. but does anyone know of any better places for shark fishing ?


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

well pier#r answered my question about navarre pier....shark fishing is a go :toast get a solid rod and solid leader (what you have you only think is enough :angel) and toss a cut up spanish or ladyfish off the pier and wait....


----------

